# Yellow belt....



## Hollywood1340 (Oct 11, 2002)

Fellow Artists,
 Just finished up my yellow belt test. Much, much, randori! Learned a lot, and meet a challenge. As my instructor Mr. Sol said, "A muffin can only cook so long." Very true in my case, year and a half in comming. Now on to green


----------



## MinnieMin (Oct 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> 
> *Fellow Artists,
> Just finished up my yellow belt test. Much, much, randori! Learned a lot, and meet a challenge. As my instructor Mr. Sol said, "A muffin can only cook so long." Very true in my case, year and a half in comming. Now on to green  *




Congratulations!!!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 12, 2002)

That's great! Sounds like you really earned it!


----------



## ace (Oct 12, 2002)

Way to Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:boing1: :cheers: :boing1: :cheers:


----------

